# JWT Daughterboard - whats it all about?



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey guys - read a lot on this forum about the JWT Daughterboard - what is it all about - seeing that we do not get it here....

Is it an add-on or a piggyback - and how advanced is it?
Also read that you guys speedo's are limited over there - any specific reason?

The chip I am running currently is the Perfect Power SMT6 (see www.perfectpower.com) and does wonders for me - you can order the developers package and recieve all the hardware, software, wiring diagrams, programming cables and test jig for around $200.....

Really Easy to map and wire in too - everything documented in detail.... Here is some of its features..... (I used this to get that set op GPZ1100 Kawazaki throttles to work on my car)



ADDS TUNING CAPABILITY TO ALL ENGINES
TUNE ONLINE VIA YOUR PC, NO RE-CHIPING NEEDED
TUNE WHILE YOU DRIVE
MONITOR & TUNE AFR (Lambda)
LOG YOUR ENGINE PERFORMANCE
TUNE YOUR ENGINE THE SMART WAY
SAVE SETTINGS
TWO SEPERATE SETTINGS STORED IN MEMORY 



WHY THE SMT6?
The SMT6 was designed to allow you to tune ANY engine. Signals are modified on maps found within the units and with windows software. Installation and tuning is simple and once installed the engine can be retuned by anyone with a laptop and the tuning software. An average installation consists of connecting 6 wires to the vehicles original wiring loom, changing the settings of the unit in the setup section of the tuning software and you are ready to retune the car. It has been found that an experienced installer can install an SMT unit within 30 minutes.

When ordering the SMT6 you have two options. The first is the development kit which comes with everything needed for installing the unit including the self test jig which allows you to test the unit for faults and the development CD which contains all software, manuals and our latest database of wiring diagrams for different cars (now over 650 cars). Your second option is purchasing only the unit and harness with all other accessories being charged for as extras.

A full list of the features and benefits of the units are listed on a chart below, herewith an explanation of some of the latest ones:

The library files have been done away with. You can now save your setting files and reload them without having to send them to us for validation. You still have the option of branding, in other words placing your company information into the unit, as well as invoking the no-tune option that hides the tuning maps and setup of the unit.
We have made some advances in the lambda features of the SMT. As with the older unit it is still possible to read the lambda sensor but now it is also possible to modify the lambda sensor signals. There are two modes of lambda tuning, the first is a linear mode which tunes according to the voltage of the sensor. The second is non-linear which allows you to tune according to a lambda value. Both tuning modes are selectable via the setup screen.
The older SMT5 had an output that was enabled according to a RPM set point. This was mainly used with cam switching applications. With the SMT6, it is possible to set this output to airflow, temperature and analog deflection points as well.
The extra injector driver can also be used for proportional nitrous injection, something its predecessor could not do.The SMT6 has an input for airflow sensors and temperature sensors, each have a separate map that can be used to manipulate the fuel, extra injector and ignition signals. 

FEATURES & BENEFITS OF THE SMT6
All piggy-back units are reliant on the exiting ECU to provide the fuel and ignition to the engine. For this reason they are bound by the limitations of the existing ECU. Fuel is typically modified by changing the load sensor or lambda sensor signal. Ignition is done by delaying or advancing the crank angle sensors signal. The piggy-back unit tricks the ECU into thinking that it is running under different conditions thereby allowing for a different output.

The SMT6, like its predecessor, has the ability to drive an extra injector which will allow more fuel to be added into the engine typically for turbo applications.

Feature Benefit 
Throttle Sensor learning feature Fits to any throttle position 
RPM Calibration To suite your installation 
High RPM range Racing? 
Fuel map with 128 sites Smooth Programming 
Ignition Map with 128 sites Fine Ignition resolution 
Injection Map with 128 sites For extra (boost!) injection 
0 - 10 volt analogue range Allows tuning of all models 
6 Amp injector drive Handles 6 x 16 ohm injectors 
Various ignition outputs For the most stringent applications 
Selectable Trigger points To suit 
Programmable Cylinders It works on any amount of cylinders! 
Selectable polarity To Suite 
Can handle interlaced signal For 4 cylinders ignition output tuning 
Balanced Inputs Inverted Outputs 
Missing Tooth Signal For up to 2 teeth advance/retard 
Ignition output limit Limits max. advance and retard 
Fuel High low limit Prevents overdriving the ECU 
Small Size Fits Anywhere 
Low Battery Drain Simple Installation 
Self Checking Test Available For Extra Confidence 
Map Switchable While you drive 
All Inputs Protected No mishaps! 
Crystal Controlled For Stability 
Encapsulated For Moisture and Dust 
Easy Tuning Software DOS or WINDOWS 
Low Component Count High MTBF 
10 MIPS computing To facilitate quick engine response 
Signal Conditioning To prevent miss trigger 
Engine profiles (library) Easy set up 
Lambda Signal Tuning Modification of Lambda Senor Readings 
Proportional Nitrous Control Less waste of power in nitrous injection 
Adjust Dwell Time For very basic standalone applications 
Rpm / Airflow / Analogue Defection / Temp Switch Point For cam switch and similar applications 


Wiring diagrams
With exception of the new inputs, the SMT6 wiring is identical to SMT5 wiring. Our wiring diagram database has over 650 diagrams and can be found on the development CD supplied in the development kit. Diagrams can also be requested via customer support.

SMT6 Test Jig
If you would like information on why we have a test jig and how it works, please click here.

Software & Manuals
All software and manuals with the exception of the developers manual can be downloaded from our website downloads page.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The daughterboard is meant to control other items and allow for multiple fuel/timing maps for various setups. Nitrous/water injection/pump vs race fuel. Lots of nifty stuff, they can pretty much reprogram it for anything you want. 

It is not a self-tunable ECU...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback - would not really be of use for me then as it would cost a ton to send to and fro....


----------

